# Help!!! Baby Pigeon



## pudgy_pidge (Feb 20, 2006)

I have never done anything with pigeons and know nothing about them  Yesterdday the gardeners cut the two baby pigeons out of my neighbors yard i took them home because there were no other pigeons around and there nest had been destroyed plus our neighborhood has a lot of cats so i decided to take them home today i mashed up cheerios and warm water and put them in a tiny bottle weith the tip of the nipple cut off i poured it down their throat and then put them in a container with a warm wwater bottle i have no idea how old they are or if im handling them right How often should i feed them? any info. at all would be helpful at this point and they are starteing to get violent with eachother what should i do?

thank you


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Pudgey Pidge, and welcome to pigeon talk.

Thank you for your concern for these 2 baby pigeons. Do they still have yellow feathers on them? Providing warmth is one of the most important things to provide to newly found babies. If the two are fighting, try to separate them. 

At the top of this section you will find some valuable tips to follow on finding orphan birds. I am at work now, so have to make it quick. 

Check out this good resource section, and others will be along shortly. I will check back in when I can.


----------



## pudgy_pidge (Feb 20, 2006)

they still have yellow feathers


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pudgy_pidge said:


> I have never done anything with pigeons and know nothing about them  Yesterdday the gardeners cut the two baby pigeons out of my neighbors yard i took them home because there were no other pigeons around and there nest had been destroyed plus our neighborhood has a lot of cats so i decided to take them home today i mashed up cheerios and warm water and put them in a tiny bottle weith the tip of the nipple cut off i poured it down their throat and then put them in a container with a warm wwater bottle i have no idea how old they are or if im handling them right How often should i feed them? any info. at all would be helpful at this point and they are starteing to get violent with eachother what should i do?
> 
> thank you


Hello pudgy_pidge & Welcome.

First off, thank you for taking in these two babies.

Could you give us a bit of a physical description of the birds so we can get a better idea of how old they might be, e.g., are they feathered, do they have yellow 'pin' feathers about their body, etc. A picture would be wonderful, if possible.

Realizing you are extrememly new to this, please take caution when feeding these little ones. They can aspirate quite easily. Others, with more 'baby feeding' experience will be along to assist you further.

Here is the link to caring for an orphaned bird. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13601

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy

Cindy


----------



## pudgy_pidge (Feb 20, 2006)

they have no feather except for maybe one little one near there butt they are covered with spine like things and have yellow fuzz on there heads


----------



## pudgy_pidge (Feb 20, 2006)

by the way when i found them one was bleeding obviously from the fall today there was no sign of blood


----------



## pudgy_pidge (Feb 20, 2006)

they are chirping like crazy and i think they are hungry n e thing you guys can suggest would be appreciated ASAP


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pudgy_pidge said:


> they have no feather except for maybe one little one near there butt they are covered with spine like things and have yellow fuzz on there heads


Here is a picture of my Bonnie & Clyde in their younger days.  
Do they resemble your little ones in size & appearance?

*"by the way when i found them one was bleeding obviously from the fall today there was no sign of blood"*

If you haven't already done so, you might you might want to check each one over very well for any signs of visible injuries.


*"they are chirping like crazy and i think they are hungry n e thing you guys can suggest would be appreciated ASAP"*

Hang tight, I'm trying to locate some posts that reference feeding babies.

Cindy


----------



## pudgy_pidge (Feb 20, 2006)

yes that is almost exactly what they look like with less yellow fuzz and more spiny things


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pudgy Pidge, 

Here is a link to feeding squabs, carefully read through it. If you could post a picture of your babies that would be a great help as Cindy said. See if you can get your hands on some kind of baby bird formula tomorrow such as Hagens, Kaytee or something.

Don't mix anything with milk and don't force anything liquidy down their throats.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Pudgy_Pidge,

I just received this information, based on the picture I posted & your reply, that the little ones are about a week old. Hopefully this will help until further assistance arrives.


*"Hi Cindy, 

I would advise them to get a baby bird formula like Kaytee, Hagens, or any other that they can get their hands on. They could also do seed pops if the babies are at least a week old as the person said they are. Soaked seeds, defrosted peas, corn etc. the usual or grinded seeds added to some water would do in the short term."*

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Pudgy Pidge,
> 
> Here is a link to feeding squabs, carefully read through it. If you could post a picture of your babies that would be a great help as Cindy said. See if you can get your hands on some kind of baby bird formula tomorrow such as Hagens, Kaytee or something.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Brad.  
I have already saved the link you posted for future reference.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pudgy_Pidge,
Would it be possible for you to post your general location to see if we might have a rehabber/member nearby that can help you with these babies?

Cindy


----------



## pudgy_pidge (Feb 20, 2006)

yes im in phx az near 35th ave and northern


----------



## pudgy_pidge (Feb 20, 2006)

brad thanks i used the technique in the link you gave me and they loved it they knew what to do and it was perfect


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pudgy_pidge said:


> yes im in phx az near 35th ave and northern


If you feel you could use some assistance, a very experienced rehabber & founder of East Valley Wildlife, Nancy Eilertsen, lives in Chandler.

Her email address is: [email protected]

Cindy


----------



## pudgy_pidge (Feb 20, 2006)

thank you


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pudgey Pidge,



Sounds like so far, so good...!

Make sure their forumula is 'warm' like about your own body temperature.

Do not microwave it, but warm it in a cup in a small pan of hot water.

If you like, you could look into a thread I have going on little 'Winter' Baby, under 'I found a pigeon now what'...which containes a link to some images of an easy safe feeding method and some other details.

They are a handfull...!

Some small cake-pan or low small cardboard box cut down so it is only the bottom and in inch of the sides, makes a very good Nest for them.

When they wish to poop, they like to poke their little butts over the side of whatever they think the 'Nest' is, so, the better defined and low it is, the easier for them...

This 'Nest' can have a soft small towell rumpled in it for comfort, and, be put on an electric Heating Pad seet to 'medium' and with one or two layers of small Towell ove it, under the cakepan or 'Nest' definer proper, but test it with pressing your wrist into the Nest towell for 30 seconds or so, to make sure it feels comfortable to your wrist, and not 'hot'. Likely it will be right the first try with this arrangement. But let it all warm up for a little while first before testing it.

This then can go into a medium Cardboard Box set on it's side...having one side open then for getting them in or out for feed times. The flaps of the box end which ar now on the side can be tilkted a little and left be. Over this open side, drape a cloth or shirt to keep drafts out and to keep the warm 'in'.

As they get older they will come trundleing out for chow times when you call them, and, go back in by themselves to snooze and day dream...

Good luck with them!

Make sure to mix the powder in water very thoroughly, so it is completely homogeneous with no thicker areas.

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pudgy Pidge, you may also try BrianNAmy, who live in N. Central Phx, off I-17 in case you have trouble reaching Nancy.

Their e-mail is [email protected] and their phone number is 602-795-7431. They work with various groups and could offer moral support and advice. 

Hope this helps and keep us updated on your little ones...they can grow on you real fast!


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

pudgy pidge you can ask me that kind of Question on my website by emailing me and i can put the anwser on my website


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

What kind of babies are do you know?


----------



## pudgy_pidge (Feb 20, 2006)

i dont know what type the pigeons arebut they have grown dramatically since i have ahd them there spiny things now have feathers on the end when they hear my voice they start chirping and seem to be rather comfortable


----------



## pudgy_pidge (Feb 20, 2006)

hopefully i will get my camera working so that i can take pictures Thanks for everyone's support and keep me posted to make sure im doing everthing right


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

pudgy_pidge said:


> i dont know what type the pigeons arebut they have grown dramatically since i have ahd them there spiny things now have feathers on the end when they hear my voice they start chirping and seem to be rather comfortable


Thank you for the update. Sounds like they are doing great.
How cute, they know you are their source of food and comfort, that is why they are chirping when they hear your voice.
You're doing great.

Reti


----------

